# Animal Kits?



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Do they make any? Like dog breeds or wild animals or anything? Nothing Sci-Fi, was just wondering if they did or not. A dragon would be cool too. If you have any good sites let me know please


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes mate, there are kits out there. Unfortunately most are old collectable kits put out by companies like Aurora, Bachmann, Revell, etc. There's everything from models of ants thru to koala bears, dogs, birds, squirrels, ad infinitum. 
Aurora produced some very nice kits of horses, a black bear, deer, cougar, sheep, and more.
Revell did a beagle pup, kitten,squirrel,koala, some horses, and I think a few more. 
These kits were mainly produced in the '60s but some are relatively easy to find on ebay and on the net in general.
Most of them are beautiful kits, and personally the Aurora wildlife series is one of my favourites.

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Oh how I wish I'd kept some of those Aurora kits from my childhood.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ants? Intrigued...who did an ant/s kit?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you =). I'm thinking of getting some animal kits. I will look at Aurora and Revell to see what they have. 
-SoleSky


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

SoleSky said:


> Thank you =). I'm thinking of getting some animal kits. I will look at Aurora and Revell to see what they have.
> -SoleSky


 Nothing, these days. Aurora has been out of business since 1977, and Revell no longer makes animal kits. You'll have to check eBay & places like that for copies from back in the 60s-70s.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> Ants? Intrigued...who did an ant/s kit?


Heller did them, and I believe a company in the late'50s did an anatomical version but I've never seen it.
If you have trouble finding the Heller ant (I don't know what the US availability is like), let me know and I'll see if I can find one. They're fairly common over here.

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

lol, what is the scale?


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I have some of the old 'Marvel Metal' animal kits from the early sixties I've been meaning to put on ebay. Lion, Gorilla, Rhino. 

Remember the dog models from the sixties? Those were nice. I had the cocker spaniel kit when I was five.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't find any animals =(.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Revell did the endangered species kits in the 70's 
http://members.tripod.com/bobjacon/endangered_species_by_revell.htm

Then there are the gigantics kits from MPC/AMT
The Scorpion, Tarantula, and Mantis are still pretty easy to find cheap on ebay. The Wasp will set you back though as it was never reissued.
auction search

There are the Aurora Wildlife kits
http://www.majormattmason.net/aurora1967(h)cata/pg31.htm
Dan has some great build-ups of these, but I couldn't find his pics to show.

Bachmann had a lot of birds, doges, and other animals.
auction search

Plus there are tons of others out there.
You just have to look.

If you're interested, I have a bald eagle kit on my for sale page.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/sale.htm


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

You have some nice stuff on there Tay but the only problem right now is that I'm on a budget crunch so I can't really afford anything at this moment. Maybe in the future though if it's still not sold


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Heller ant kits were 10:1 scale. Ten times normal size. I have a couple that may someday be part of a THEM diroama.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow pretty cool. I didn't know that had that many varieties


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SoleSky said:


> the only problem right now is that I'm on a budget crunch so I can't really afford anything at this moment.


I hear that.
Best thing to do, is to spend time searching the net and ebay to see what is out there.
That way when you do have money, you know what you want to spend it on, and how much it should cost.
One of the worst feelings is spending you cash, then finding an ultra-cool kit you knew nothing about, and not being able to buy it.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

There will be an announcement, I am Told, coming soon on "wildlife" kits...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres my buildups of Aurora Wildlife series kits that Trev was talking about and word has it Aurora had planned on doing a Moose but it never happen due to poor sales on these kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I was hoping you'd put your kits here Dan!!:woohoo:
I love looking at your work, and these ones are gorgeous!!

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow coool! I saw some kits today at the hobby store. One was a mammoth. Pretty cool


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Chris and SoleSky.I had the Revell Endangered speices kits also but the detailing on those are pretty plain and the bases are not well detailed like the Aurora kits.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

No problem, the deer is superb! Do you paint it brown then let it dry then paint it black and wipe it off to get that shaded color?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SoleSky said:


> No problem, the deer is superb! Do you paint it brown then let it dry then paint it black and wipe it off to get that shaded color?


I used Dark umber with a bit of Black mixed in as the base coat for the deer and then in stages went from raw umber, burnt seinna,Raw seinna and then finally a drybrushing of sandstone color for highlighting the fur and to blend it all together used antique brown as a wash.The underneath was door with a warm white.But also have to thank the Real deer in my neck of the woods for letting me get close enough to him to see how the fur on him look:dude:.But all paints was Brushed on no airbrush was used cause aint that good at all at using it.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats outstanding! Well I'm glad that deer let you observe him, it really payed off!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SoleSky said:


> Thats outstanding! Well I'm glad that deer let you observe him, it really payed off!


Thanks and if your looking to get these they come up on ebay a majority of the time pretty reasonabled priced.But sealed ones like the First run of the Cougar and the Big Horned ram sealed usually fatch a good penny on ebay.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I like those a lot. I saw some kits today at Action Hobby made by Testors. They seems pretty shabby, but who knows, they might piece together nicely. Also saw the horse anatomy, but I'm not sure how that all works.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

SoleSky said:


> Wow coool! I saw some kits today at the hobby store. One was a mammoth. Pretty cool


That would be one of the Revell reissues of the Aurora prehistoric scenes kits.
Here is a page that will show what they repopped from that line recently.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/07revell.html


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent ?*

Chris was looking for a repop of Cecil the Sea Sick Sea Serpent ,but I haven't seen it??? It bought him a padlock over on the Moebius forum...will he never learn? BTW Dan... Great work on the Wild Life kits:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> BTW Dan... Great work on the Wild Life kits:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thanks Dennis


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

TAY666 said:


> That would be one of the Revell reissues of the Aurora prehistoric scenes kits.
> Here is a page that will show what they repopped from that line recently.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/07revell.html


Thanks, I'll be sure to check it out. They also has a farm series with a German shepherd. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SoleSky said:


> Do they make any? Like dog breeds or wild animals or anything? Nothing Sci-Fi, was just wondering if they did or not. A dragon would be cool too. If you have any good sites let me know please


In decades past there were quite a few animal kits. Modern kit collector books state that they weren't huge sellers, and most disappeared by the 70s. Some go back to a time when plastic modelling was a new hobby and animals were introduced to attract girls to the hobby.

Some kits I can think of (certainly not all inclusive!):

Bachman did "Birds of the World" which were about 75% life sized wild birds. They were sold originally with little pellets of paint pigment and a bottle of carbon tetracholoride. Some were sold into the 80s with acrylic paint pots. Bachman did "Dogs of the World" and had a large series of approx 7" dogs. They had the paint pellets like the birds. I never saw one myself so I imagine they died out in the 60s.

Pyro did a couple. I remember at least the Pheasant and Eagle. There might have been a Duck. Lindberg reissued the Bald Eagle.

Revell did a couple horses like Blaze King, that had hair manes and tails, and some small Disney-based animals like a kitten, squirrel and Koala that you covered with soft flocking material. In the 70s Revell did some snap together endangered species kits like the White Rhino and California Condor. Revell Germany has reissued these somewhat recently.

Aurora had some of the nicest animals... Bear, Cougar, Bison, and, of course, the prehistoric scenes animals like the Sabre Tooth Tiger, Mammoth, etc.

There are some assorted anatomical animal kits. Renwal had a horse, cow, frog, dog, trout. Lindberg has reissued a lot of these over the years. Ideal had a large sized Honey Bee.

I remember some small animal safari trophy head kits too.

Tamiya makes a 1/34 Livestock set 

Breyer, who makes a huge assortment of toy/collectible horses, has done some American wildlife like the Elk, Bear, Moose, Prong Horn, Mountan Goat, etc. Those have been retired, though. They sell some of their smaller horses in unpainted form, with basic paint sets as a do-it-yourself kit.

Screamin and Revell made vinly fantasy Dragon kits, and I think Zvezda makes one in hard plastic as part of their fantasy game figure series. There are quite a few small and fairly large metal dragons aimed at fantasy gamers, and also metal wild animals in gaming scales.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks DJ. A lot of very useful information there. I'll be sure to look on ebay when I get the money and after looking at Wolf's models I am really interested in doing some animals. Especially that buck.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the Flipper kit that Revell made years ago and then was reissued under the name Darwin Dolphin from Seaquest.Later on will post a pic of that one if you like?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Some of the animals can still be found fairly cheaply. They seem pricey compared to what they sold for initially, but today, if you can get a 40 year old model for $30 thats not too bad. Its not like the Aurora Monsters or Super Heros that bring hundreds of $$


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> I have the Flipper kit that Revell made years ago and then was reissued under the name Darwin Dolphin from Seaquest.Later on will post a pic of that one if you like?


Yes, I would much like to see it! Thanks


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SoleSky said:


> Yes, I would much like to see it! Thanks


Here ya go


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That is so cute! Did the boy come attached to the dolphin? Also I just have to compliment you again on how well you shade every aspect of model, looks so realistic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The figure was seperate. The Seaquest reissue as Darwin lacks the figure but has a scuba tank thing added... kind of weird.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

SoleSky said:


> That is so cute! Did the boy come attached to the dolphin? Also I just have to compliment you again on how well you shade every aspect of model, looks so realistic.


The Boy is seperate and has to be glued on to the back of Flipper.Also Not from the Wildlife series but from the PS era heres a pic more in here www.picturetrail.com/aurora70


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Danny,
Can never look enough at the PS Scenes kits you've done...especially the Wooly Mammoth! Love the snow you've added to his back and the base!

Yeah...don't waste your time trying to find a Flipper kit when some of these PS kits were just re-issued! They are AWESOME!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Danny,
> Can never look enough at the PS Scenes kits you've done...especially the Wooly Mammoth! Love the snow you've added to his back and the base!
> 
> Yeah...don't waste your time trying to find a Flipper kit when some of these PS kits were just re-issued! They are AWESOME!
> ...


Thanks Bob and yes the reissues of the PS kits are out and from what can remember Cultvman has the bases.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

The Wooly Mammoth looks so real, I too enjoy the snow you put on him and the side, it looks so realistic. Very well done!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm drawn to Dans kits. I love looking at them....

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I'm drawn to Dans kits. I love looking at them....
> 
> Chris.


likewise


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks guys for the compliments on my kits:thumbsup:.Now its back to work on the rest of them that are on the bench


----------



## flariflyz (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the animals do choose us. I have four of them and they are all mammals, though I had been expecting a variety. Like something that flies, for wind. A fish, perhaps, for water. A salamandar for fire. Only earth seems to me to be a mammal. But I ended up with four mammals. Doe, Panther, Otter, Bear. They are even all female which again I did not want. It is not about what we want, it is about what we need. Perhaps we need fuzzy anyways that are closer to be being like ourselves to feel more connected to it. There are all kinds of animals I have always been drawn to, bugs and reptiles and more. I wanted variety. I have variety in purpose, though and I honor their guidance and messages even if I don't always follow them. It's about the message, not the one who brings it. Remember; Don't shoot the messanger.


__________________
wwww caisse d epargne fr | La caisse d'epargne | caisse d'epargne


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Great photos Dan. Your collection must be awesome. I now have 6 of the Aurora Wildlife series(stillmissing the cougar and big horn sheep) and have started work on the American Bison. A simple kit, but painted nicely like yours makes it look like a million dollar kit. Well done again!
Do you have any copies of the instruction sheets? I have the Black Bear(reissuse instructions), Black Fury(original), White Stallion(both from memory) Bison(original) and thoroughbred racehore(second issue). I would be happy to either post these or send photocopies to you if you needed any. I know Chris is searching for instruction sheets as well. Anybody out there interested in Aurora instruction sheets?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

my lhs has a current issue of the bald eagle. im not sure of the company. i'll chesk on the price for you.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you mean the Lindberg one? I think it was also released originally by Pyro, then Life-Like. I have that one packed away somewhere....
As far as the Aurora wildlife kits go, I have the White Stallion, Big Horn Sheep, and thanks to Mickey D I have my old Black Bear and Cubs builtup back. I'll post some pics once I've picked it up.
Thanks Mike!!:wave:
I'd love to find the others.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes Lindberg reissued the American Bald Eagle (ex Pyro/Life Like kit). There used to be a Duck and Pheasant in the series as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Were they the Shoveler Duck and Ring-Necked Pheasant?
Revell did some animal kits too. There was a puppy, squirrel, koala, and some horses. There are probably others that I can't recall.
Renwal had some anatomical animal kits too. Horse, dog, cow, frog, insects, pigeon (I'm looking for that one for my visible kit collection!). They even did a cutaway kit of a flower!!
Then there was Ideal (ITC), Bachmann, Superior (they did a large scale model of a lobster IIRC), Airfix did some nice bird kits.

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Were they the Shoveler Duck and Ring-Necked Pheasant?
> Revell did some animal kits too. There was a puppy, squirrel, koala, and some horses. There are probably others that I can't recall.
> Renwal had some anatomical animal kits too. Horse, dog, cow, frog, insects, pigeon (I'm looking for that one for my visible kit collection!). They even did a cutaway kit of a flower!!
> Then there was Ideal (ITC), Bachmann, Superior (they did a large scale model of a lobster IIRC), Airfix did some nice bird kits.
> ...


Revell did the Endangered species kits,The Condor,The Polar Bear,The Komodo Dragon,The Gorilla,Rhino and Panther.But the thing with them is the detail is not that great as the wildlife series by Aurora


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd forgotten those ones! Thanks Dan.
I had the panther but never got around to finishing him. Were they Revell Germany kits? IIRC there was something on the boxes about some of the sales proceeds going to a wildlife fund..?.....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

They were originally Revell, the re-releases were Revell Germany.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Kirk. I was wondering about that. I had a feeling I'd seen different boxings in books but I couldn't quite recall....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The Revell german ones came with a backdrop like poster.I had both the originals and the German issue.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Do you mean the Lindberg one? I think it was also released originally by Pyro, then Life-Like. I have that one packed away somewhere....


Yep.
Here are 2 of the different boxes.

http://www.tylisaari.com/sale/eagle1.JPG
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/mine/collection/eagle2.JPG


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I'd like to try to get my hands on some if not all of the Heller insect kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Heller insects aren't uncommon here in Oz. They're pretty cool! I have the ant kicking around somewhere as well as a couple of the Heller Simpsons kits. I'll have to dig it out sometime.
If I see 'em I'll let you know....

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Those Heller insects are cool - I have plans to make some giant insect dioramas with mine (If I ever get around to it :freak: )


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bandai had some cool clock-work insect kits. I had the Mantis as a kid. The legs were molded in pairs that fixed to moving metal axles off the clockwork motor. They crabbed back and forth and the thing walked like a bug. Pretty cool. The Mantis was a bit chunky compared to the nice MPC Gigantics bugs but the covers over his wings moved. I don't know how many of these Bandai made but they had several including a Beetle.

Bandai did some similar wind up dinosaurs. Those kits were BAD. The box art was really cool but the kit looked nothing like the box model!! The insects weren't too bad though.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Even though there Rampaging Insects.Lets not forget the Mpc Fundimison kits.The Giant Wasp,TARATULA,Mantis and Scorpion


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Airfix in England sold the Mantis and Scorpion in UK boxes but they were otherwise the same as the original MPC USA issues. Im not sure why they didn't sell the whole series.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Airfix in England sold the Mantis and Scorpion in UK boxes but they were otherwise the same as the original MPC USA issues. Im not sure why they didn't sell the whole series.


Well something with the molds for the Giant Wasps wings were shot so that one never got reissued.But manage to get one from a collector up in Canada that had one mint in the box for 30.00 bucks:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah that was much later though. Airfix sold the Mantis and Scorpion at the same time MPC was selling them in the USA back in the 70s... before the Wasp tool went awol...


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

I found a few kits on ebay UK:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Formica-Rufa_...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN?hash=item45ef0c39bf

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Oryctes-Nasic...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN?hash=item3ef9d4a44f

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coccinella_W0...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN?hash=item3ef9d4a919

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TAMIYA-KIT-Bo...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN?hash=item56367bb855

Simon


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

*More animal kits*

Bachmann also did a Tiger,Lion, Panda,Squirrel Monkey,Zebra,Morgan Horse, Cow and Calf. Nice series of kits,plus all the birds mentioned before.
Addar also had a Stallion and Soldier from Planet of the apes and the Horse by itself.And a Jaws shark.

Precision had a Tiger Head,Bison Head, Marlin fish,and a very nice Bald Eagle.
Maybe forgetting some,but there are quite a few animal kits from the 1950's,
plus the insect kits,and the like.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> Bandai did some similar wind up dinosaurs. Those kits were BAD. The box art was really cool but the kit looked nothing like the box model!! The insects weren't too bad though.



Although, not very accurate, I enjoy building those dino kits.

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/dino/bandai.htm


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup thats them! I had the Tyrannosaurus, Styracosaurus and Ankylosaurus. I was really disappointed as a kid that they didn't walk very well... The mechanical insects performed much better.


----------

